# Best paddle length for Ride 135



## news_watch (Jun 1, 2005)

All:
Been out doing some paddling in local water before bringing the new yak down to Lynnhaven.
Its probably mostly my style of paddling, which I'm working on (first yak) but I hit the sides of the kayak a good bit while paddling.
I'm wondering if I was sold a too short paddle.
I have a 230 cm aquabound, and I'm about 5'8" in shoes 
I can paddle without contact, but I have to stay on it and it seems a bit awkward.
Anyone with size recommendations?

Also, if you had to err on one side or the other, would you go a bit short or a bit long and get used to it?

Also caught my first fish while in the tubber. LM bass on a worm after showing his home to me while pitching a topwater. 

Thanks,
nw


----------



## Grommet (May 16, 2005)

IMO:
Go long, try a 240cm. The Ride's a wide boat (33"?), your not super-tall (like me at 6'4'') and evrytime you hit the sides with the paddle you're potentially spooking fish. You're right in that you may have to teach yourself the right motion to keep from banging, but at least try a 240 and see which suits you better.


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

I think Jason is right. I have a 230 cm paddle and I tend to clip the sides of the kayak ( Ride 135) at times.


----------



## news_watch (Jun 1, 2005)

ARC took it bak, not questions (Richmond), but won't have the longer one till Friday.

nw


----------



## Grommet (May 16, 2005)

ARC's good peeps!


----------



## news_watch (Jun 1, 2005)

hope so.
I have a couple of issues with how they mounted the Scotty up front and the tubes behind the seat. the front scotty is on the horizontal surface, not the sloped surface and short old me (mostly old) can't reach it without some effort. 
I want to relocate it, and use the old screws to cover the existing holes. 
The back tubes I can't do much with, but one or the other tube interfers with the paddle holder when trying to use both. Minor annoyance, but still, one would have thought positioning the tubes would have taken this into account.
I can make it work, but pulling the tubes in a couple of inches would have removed the issue.
Overall pleased with how they have handled my concerns.
good thing is they are rigth beside where I get my haircut, so I can spend my loose change with them every 7 weeks or so.
Last place I got my hair cut had a Boaters World 3 doors down from them. I had to change haircutters to keep from going broke.


----------

